# هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

هل يوجد في المسيحية امور لها علاقة مع الديانات الوثنية


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

في انتظار الاجابة لاعطاء التفاصيل


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*نعم يوجد علاقة وهى علاقة عداء شديدة بين المسيحية والوثنية شهدتها القرون الاولى للمسيحية, اما من حيث العقيدة فلا يوجد اى علاقة طبعا لان الوثنيين يعبدون الاوثان فى حين المسيحيين يعبدون الله.

بالنسبة لمشاركة سارة فسيتم حذفها لانها منسوخة من موقع مراحيض اسلامى وطبعا ذلك يكفى لنعرف ان كل ما بها غير صحيح.*


----------



## samer12 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

 سارة لماذا نفسر لكي أذهبي إلى محمدك ودعيه هو يفسر لكي لأن أغلب ما ذكرتيه قد ورد بقرأنك إذا اذهبي إلى محمد وسأليه من أين جاء بكلامه عن السيد المسيح وهل تعلمه من الوثنيين أنت فقدتي عقلك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

حتى الموضوع مش عارفة تكتبي يا سارة؟
انت اعملتي كوبي بيست من موقع اسلامي كذاب وليس دراسة من حضرتك فعلا شي مخجل اعمال المسلمين ستبقى مخجلة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

وسؤالي لسارة اذا كانت المسيحية تشبه الوثنية لماذا كتب القران عنها ولماذا لم يكتب عن الوثنية؟؟
والقران ذكر السيد المسيح اكثر من محمد وعظمه اكثر من محمد


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



ana 100 100 قال:


> وسؤالي لسارة اذا كانت المسيحية تشبه الوثنية لماذا كتب القران عنها ولماذا لم يكتب عن الوثنية؟؟
> والقران ذكر السيد المسيح اكثر من محمد وعظمه اكثر من محمد



اولا  القرآن تتطرق للوثنية والمسيحية ووصف التجاوزات التي بكلا الاديان 

ثانيا الكلام التي تحدثت عنه الاخت سارة صحيح ومن المصادر و الي بيعرف لغة هندية  او لغة ملبارية انا على اتم الاستعداد لاهدائه نسخة من كتب الهندوس بس مترجمة الى اللغة الانجليزية 

ليتبين ان ما قالته سارة صحيح وموثق في كتب الهنود

ثالثا اذا كان كلامها خطا   ردو عليه واثبتو ان كلامها خطا  بس ليش حذفتوه

رابعا هناك كتاب لبعض الكتاب وهم اندريه نايتون  و ادغار ويند و كارل غوستاف يونغ

من منشورات المعهد الدولي للدراسات الانسانية  يبين ما اختلط في الديانة المسيحية من عقائد وثنية 

وللامانة العلمية  ولمن رغب في الحصول عليه يراسلني 

و اخيرا   وليس اخرا  كونوا صبورين واثبتو ان دينكم غير محرف بالنقاش و الاثبات العقلي و المادي وليس بحذف المشاركات والسب و الشتم

 ونسال الهداية من الله لمن حب ان يهتدي


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*سلام المسيح,

انت تدافع يا اخ برنابا عن كلام الاخت سارة وتقول لنا انه صحيح, فهل تستطيع ان تأتينا بمصدر غير اسلامى يؤيد هذا الكلام؟
ثانيا كيف نسمح بنشر كلام نحن نعلم انه كذب وليس عليه اى دليل؟؟
ثالثا انت تقول ان هناك بعض الكتاب الغربيين ادعوا ان المسيحية اختلطت بالوثنية وعلى افتراض ان هذا الكلام صحيح, فهل كلامهم هذا حجة علينا؟ وهل اتوا بدليل على كلامهم؟
فهناك الكثير من الكتاب المسلمين الذين تحدثوا عن الاصول الوثنية والجاهلية للاسلام زى الدكتور طه حسين وخالد السعيد واليك عينة من كلامهم
http://www.rezgar.com/debat/show.art.asp?aid=44105
, فهل تعتبرون كلامهم حجة عليكم؟؟
رابعا انت تطالبنا ان نثبت ان كتابنا غير محرف, فهل اتيت انت اصلا باى دليل على التحريف؟
وهل يعقل اصلا انه يحدث تحريف لكتاب الله؟
فانت المطالب باثبات التحريف المزعوم لان البينة على من ادعى وما تدعونه يخالف كل عقل ومنطق وبالرغم من ذلك فقد نزلنا لمستواكم الفكرى واثبتنا لكم بالادلة المنطقية والعلمية والتاريخية استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس (راجع ركن الكتاب المقدس). فما هى بينتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *سلام المسيح,
> 
> انت تدافع يا اخ برنابا عن كلام الاخت سارة وتقول لنا انه صحيح, فهل تستطيع ان تأتينا بمصدر غير اسلامى يؤيد هذا الكلام؟
> ثانيا كيف نسمح بنشر كلام نحن نعلم انه كذب وليس عليه اى دليل؟؟
> ...



هل تتعهد بعدم حذف الادلة عند وضعها 
وهل تتعهد بعدم فصل او طرد العضو عن وضع المصدر الي هو غير اسلامي 
اذا كان نعم فانا على استعداد لوضعها


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*و ماذا اذا نفس المصدر (نفس الكاتب او زميله) قد اثبت ان الاسلام له علاقة بالوثنية 



هل ستورد كلام المصدر الملفق عن المسيحية؟؟

 و تتغاضى عن كلامه عن الاسلام؟؟؟


لان هذه العملية ستكون نوعا ما غير نزيهة


و هذه المواقع الالحادية كثيرة!  *


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *و ماذا اذا نفس المصدر (نفس الكاتب او زميله) قد اثبت ان الاسلام له علاقة بالوثنية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هل عرفت من اين سوف ارد ومن اي كتاب حتى تجزم مسبقا بهذا الكلام
 بعدين نحن كامسلمين لانكيل الامور بمكيالين 
واي انتقاد او شبه على الاسلام نحن على استعداد لردها ومن ضمنها الوثنية في الاسلام
ولكن هل تتعهد بعدم حذف الادلة عند وضعها 
وهل تتعهد بعدم فصل او طرد العضو عن وضع المصدر الي هو غير اسلامي 
اذا كان نعم فانا على استعداد لوضعها


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



> هل عرفت من اين سوف ارد ومن اي كتاب حتى تجزم مسبقا بهذا الكلام
> بعدين نحن كامسلمين لانكيل الامور بمكيالين
> واي انتقاد او شبه على الاسلام نحن على استعداد لردها ومن ضمنها الوثنية في الاسلام
> ولكن هل تتعهد بعدم حذف الادلة عند وضعها
> ...



*انت ستأتي بآراء ملحدين على سبيل المثال 

فهل انت على استعداد لقراءة كتابات الملحدين عن الاسلام ؟؟؟ 

اذا تستشهد بكتابات الملحدين كمصادر يجب اعتماد كتاباتهم عن الاسلام ايضا 

لان المصدر هو واحد (الالحاديون)

هذا هو المحور في النقاش

*


----------



## Basilius (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*يا خوانا 
الرد على التخلف اللي كاتبة برنابا و اختة سارة موجود في قسم الرد عن الشبهات *


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا خوانا
> الرد على التخلف اللي كاتبة برنابا و اختة سارة موجود في قسم الرد عن الشبهات *




التخلف الي بتكتبة انت ولن ازيد على ذلك

المصادر الي بدي احطها هي من اناس متخصصين بكليات الدراسات الانسانية من فرنسا وانجلترا
وبعضهم من امريكا هل يعجبكم ذلك 
ثانيا احضر من اي مصدر تشاء ملحد او وثني او من الاسرائيليات المدسوسه على المسلمين 
وانا لن اعترض لكوني سوف ارد عليه جميعا
ثانيا هنا نحن نسال عن العلاقة بين المسيحية والوثنية وليس الاسلام والوثنية 
وبالنسبة لهذا القانون انتم من وضعتموه والان لا تريدون ان تطبقوه 

واعود واكرر هل انتم على استنعداد لمناقشة النقاط التي سوف نطرحها بكل موضوعية ومعززة بالمصادر 
ام لا .....................
فقط اجب وبدون شرح وبدون غلط


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*قبل ما تطرح ما عندك تأكد بأننا لم نناقش الموضوع من قبل في المواضيع التالية:*
*الرد الكامل على مقال : مـطابقـــة النصرانية لديانـــة الهنـــد الوثنـــية !*
*هل شخصية المسيح أصلها شخصية بـــوذا ؟!*
*الرد على تشبيه القيامة بالأساطير الوثنية*

*وينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات*


----------



## TURBO-POWER (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



> ثانيا احضر من اي مصدر تشاء ملحد او وثني او من الاسرائيليات المدسوسه على المسلمين
> وانا لن اعترض لكوني سوف ارد عليه جميعا


تفضل رد على الاصل الوثني للاسلام 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20131


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



TURBO-POWER قال:


> تفضل رد على الاصل الوثني للاسلام
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20131





اذهب الى الرابط الذي وضعت هناك سوف ارد على افترائاتك
هنا نناقش الاصول الوثنية في المسيحية


----------



## برنابا01 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

اول هذه الامور ساتكلم عن اليوم المقدس في المسيحية اليس هو يوم الاحد


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



برنابا01 قال:


> اول هذه الامور ساتكلم عن اليوم المقدس في المسيحية اليس هو يوم الاحد



*مضبوط هو يوم الاحد والسبب فى ذلك هو ان المسيح قام من بين الاموات فى يوم الاحد واليك الدليل:
Mat 28:1  وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 
Mat 28:2  وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 


Mar 16:1  وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ حَنُوطاً لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 
Mar 16:2  وَبَاكِراً جِدّاً فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 
Mar 16:3  وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ: «مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 
Mar 16:4  فَتَطَلَّعْنَ وَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ! لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَظِيماً جِدّاً. 
Mar 16:5  وَلَمَّا دَخَلْنَ الْقَبْرَ رَأَيْنَ شَابّاً جَالِساً عَنِ الْيَمِينِ لاَبِساً حُلَّةً بَيْضَاءَ فَانْدَهَشْنَ. 
Mar 16:6  فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ: «لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ. 



Luk 24:1  ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 
Luk 24:2  فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ 
Luk 24:3  فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 
Luk 24:4  وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذَلِكَ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 
Luk 24:5  وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ قَالاَ لَهُنَّ: «لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 
Luk 24:6  لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 
Luk 24:7  قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 


فما علاقة الوثنية بقيامة المسيح يوم الاحد يا برنابا؟
(خسارة فيك الاسم فلم نرى منك حتى الان سوى التدليس)*


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



> اول هذه الامور ساتكلم عن اليوم المقدس في المسيحية اليس هو يوم الاحد




*تكلم عن شبهتك عن يوم الاحد  ....... و سنرد بكل سرور  *


----------



## برنابا01 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*اولا  يوم الاحد  تقرر ان يكون اليوم المقدس  بعد اعتماد القيصر الروماني للمسيحية كدين للدوله وهو عبارة عن يوم الشمس اي اليوم المقدس لاله الشمس ابولو وهو الاله الذي كان يحمي الامبراطورية الرومانية
وتقرر هذا اليوم عوضا عن يوم السبت المقدس حسب الشريعة الموسوية 
وكل هذا كان لتكملة العناصر التي تتفق فيها المسيحية مع الوثنية 
كون قسطنطين خلط الوثنية مع المسيحية لكي لا يثير الطبقات التي تتالف منها الامبراطورية*


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*هل لديك ما يثبت كلامك ؟؟؟ من مصدر موثوق ؟؟ 


لو مجرد تخيلات و افتراضات من الخيال ؟؟


بعد ان تورد المصدر ....... سنجيبك بكل الدلائل التي تبين افتراءات اكل الزمان عليها و شرب *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

برنابا01
تكلم بالدليل والبرهان وهات المرجع الي كتبت منه بشرط ان يكون معتمد لدى المسيحين والا سيكون ادعاءك باطل باطل باطل


----------



## برنابا01 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

http://www.talimmasihi.com/ahadis_1999-2000_alzamanalmoukaddas.htm#1
أصدر قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني رسالة عامة موقعة في 31 أيار 1998 مطلعها "يوم الرب" وهي تدور حول تقديس يوم الأحد.

لا حظ قداسته التطور الحاصل في المجتمعات الحديثة والذي افقد يوم الأحد طابعه المقدس ليصبح مجرد عطلة آخر الأسبوع "ويك أند". وفي مجتمعاتنا حيث العطلة الرسمية أصبحت الجمعة هناك خطر أن يفقد الأحد طابعه المميّز ومعناه وهناك صعوبة أكبر للحفاظ على طابعه القدسي وطابعه العائلي. ولا ننسَ أن في المجتمع القديم حيث نشأت الكنيسة لم يكن الأحد يوم عطلة فكان المسيحيون يجتمعون عند الفجر. ولم يصبح يوم الأحد يوم تعطيل رسمي إلا مع *قسطنطين الكبير*.

البقية بعدين


----------



## برنابا01 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

http://www.adventmessage.com/arabic.php?u=/Billions/sunsday.html

الاصل في الانجليزي

بعض الملاحظات عن يوم الاحد


----------



## Basilius (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*جميل قوي قوي قوي *
*ملحوظة *
*اللف و التدليس و المغالطة في الكلام مش معانا احنا .... فبلاش  تدليس و التواء *
*حضرتك قلت في مداخلاتك السابقة *
*انة تم تقديس يوم الاحد بعد اعتمادة من قبل الامبراطور قسطنطينن و هذا كان يوم الالة الشمس ابولو زي ما بتقول *
*وجاي تستشهد بهذا السايت *
*اولا حضرتك قلت انة تم تقديسة ( بنفس اللفظ ) .... تقديسة .... تقديسة .... تقديسة .... *
*بعد اعتناق قسطنطين المسيحية *
*وهذا هو كلامك *
*



اولا يوم الاحد تقرر ان يكون اليوم المقدس بعد اعتماد القيصر الروماني للمسيحية كدين للدوله وهو عبارة عن يوم الشمس اي اليوم المقدس لاله الشمس ابولو وهو الاله الذي كان يحمي الامبراطورية الرومانية

أنقر للتوسيع...



مش دة كلامك ؟؟؟؟
اذن لم يكن يوم الاحد مقدس قبل قسطنطين .... دة على كلامك 
من نفس السايت اللي انت جايبة يا هذا يوضح ان يوم الاحد هو يوم الرب من قبل قسطبطين و من قبل زمن قسطنطين .... كل ما عملة قسطنطين انة حعلة عطلة رسمية نظرا لان الملك اعتنق المسيحية فاضحى مسيحي و الدولة مسيحية فكانت عطلة يوم الاحد 
اما تقديسة فكان منذ القرن الاول يعني قبل قسطنطين باكثر من مائة عام 
نشوف الرابط الي انت جايبة فية اية 
من نفس الرابط نقتيس 





والمسيحيون الذين أدركوا فرادة الزمن الجديد الذي افتتحه المسيح نهائياً اتخذوا أول يوم بعد السبت عيداً لهم لأَنَّ قيامة المسيح تمت في ذلك النهار

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش لان قسطنطين قال ولا مقالش زي ما انت بتقول 
من نفس المقال اللي جايبة حضرتك 
نقرا :- 

وهو يدعو المؤمنين كل أسبوع إلى أن يتأملوا ويحيوا الحدثّ الفصحي الذي منه نبع الخلاص للعالم. قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات تمّت في اليوم الأول بعد السبت. وظهر يسوع للرسل في ذلك اليوم وبعد ثمانية أيام الأحد الذي يليه ويوم العنصرة كان أحداً وأول يوم من أيام الأسبوع الثامن بعد الفصح وفيه تحقق بفيض الروح القدس الوعد الذي قطعه يسوع للرسل بعد القيامة وانطلقت البشرى بالقيامة على هذا الأساس ومنذ العهود الرسولية بدأ الأحد،( يعني قبل قسطنطين بزمن .... فاهم يعني اية منذ العهود الرسولية ؟؟؟)  اليوم الأول بعد السبت ينظم حياة اتباع يسوع فاللمة لأجل أهل القدس، حسب توجيه القديس بولس. تقام في اجتماع اليوم الأول من الأسبوع (1كور16/2).واليوم الأول بعد السبت هو اليوم الذي كان المؤمنون من مدينة ترواس مجتمعين فيه لكسر الخبز (أعمال20/7- 12) ويشهد سفر الرؤيا بما شاع بين المسيحيين من تسمية هذا اليوم بيوم الرب (رؤيا1/10) وسوف يكون ذلك إحدى ميزات المسيحيين في البيئة المحيطة بهم وهذا ما لحظه منذ مطلع القرن الثاني حاكم بثينية بلينوس الصغير مثبتاً عادة المسيحيين في أن يجتمعوا في يوم معين قبل بزوغ الشمس وينشدوا نشيداً للمسيح كإله

ومن مقطع اخر نقرا 

وارتبط يوم الأحد يوم الرب بذكرى قيامة المسيح ارتباطاً وثيقاً ويتكلم القديس باسيليوس عن الأحد المقدس المشرّف بقيامة الرب وباكورة كل الأيام الأخرى. ويقول البابا اينوشنسيوس الأول فيمطلع القرن الخامس "إننا نحتفل بالأحد بسبب قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح لا في يوم الفصح وحسب بل في كل دورة أسبوعية" ويسمي القديس اوغسطينوس يوم الأحد سر الفصح.
لا اعلم لماذا هذا الكذب و التدليس و الافتراء من هذا الشخص المدلس 
وفي مقطع اخر 

وهو اليوم الذي تمّ فيه خلق النور. مثل هذه العلاقة تهيب بالمؤمنين إلى فهم القيامة منطلقاً لخليقة جديدة يكون المسيح الممجد هو باكورتها بما إنه هو نفسه "بكر كل خليقة" (كول1/15) والبكر من بين الأموات (كول1/18).
ولذا يجدر أن يحتفل بالمعمودية يوم الأحد لإنها ولادة جديدة ومشاركة بالمسيح القائم من بين الأموات.
وفي مقطع اخر 


يقول القديس باسيليوس أن الأحد هو في الحقيقة اليوم الفريد الذي يعقب الزمن الحاضر اليوم اللانهائي الذي لا يعروه مساء الدهر الخالد. إن الاحتفال بالأحد وهو اليوم الأول والثامن معاً يدفع المسيحي إلى غايته وهي الحياة الأبدية.


لذا يجب أن نحافظ على هوية هذا اليوم ونعيشه في العمق رغم الصعوبات. ويبقى الاحتفال بالأحد عنصراً حاسماً من عناصر الهوية المسيحية. ويبقى له بعدان: البعد الكنسي أو اللقاء حول الافخارستيا والبعد الإنساني أي الراحة والفرح.

و ايضا 

إذا كان الأحد هو يوم القيامة فليس هو ذكر حدث غابر وحسب بل هو الاحتفال بحضور الناهض من القبر حضوراً حياً وسط اتباعه.

وايضا نقرا هذة المقتطفات 

إن المسيحيين في قداس الأحد يستعيدون خبرة الرسل المجتمعين عشية الفصح. لا شك أن افخارستيا الأحد ليس لها في الواقع ما يميّزها عن أفخارستيا أي يوم آخر من الأسبوع إلا أن أفخارستيا الأحد مع ما تفرضه من حضور جماعي والأبهة الخالصة التي تميزها بسبب إقامتها في اليوم الذي فيه قام المسيح من بين الأموات وأشركنا في حياته الخالدة تبرز بقوّة ميزتها الكنسية وصفتها نموذجاً للاحتفالات الأفخارستية الأخرى

في اجتماع الأحد كما في كل احتفال أفخارستي يتم اللقاء مع القائم من بين الموت بالمشاركة في المائدتين، مائدة الكلمة ومائدة خبز الحياة

فالمسيحيون المجتمعون أيام الآحاد ليعيشوا ويعلنوا حضور القائم من بين الأموات 

إذا كانت الأفخارستيا هي قلب يوم الأحد فنحن نفهم لماذا لم يكلّ الرعاة منذ القرون الأولى عن تذكير رعاياهم بضرورة الاشتراك في الاحتفال الليتورجي. وجاء في مصنف ديداسكاليا الرسل (القرن الثالث) "في يوم الرب دعوا كل شيء وهرولوا بسرعة إلى اجتماعكم: هناك تسبحون الرب وإلا فأي عذر أمام الله لاولئك الذين لا يجتمعون يوم الرب لسماع كلمة الحياة ولتناول طعام الحياة الذي يبقى أبداً." وفي زمن اضطهاد ديوكلسيانوس منعت اجتماعات المؤمنين منعاً عنيفاً وكثر عدد المسيحيين الشجعان الذين تحدوا المرسوم الإمبراطوري وآثروا الموت على أن يفوّتوا عليهم الأفخارستيا يوم الأحد. 



يبقى يوم الأحد صدى لما أختبره التلاميذ بعد قيامة المسيح: "وامتلأ التلاميذ فرحاً عندما ابصروا الرب. جاء في الديداسكاليا: "في أول يوم من الأسبوع كونوا في الفرح". ويقول القديس اغسطينوس: "فلندع الأصوام جانباً ولنصِلّ وقوفاً إكراماً للقيامة ولنرنم أيضاً الهلليليويا كل الآحاد لهذا السبب". 


 والواقع أن اجتماع المسيحيين يوم الأحد كان منذ العهود الرسولية مناسبة للتقاسم الأخوي مع الفقراء (1كور16/2).


اذن فيوم الاحد هو يوم مقدس من قبل زمن قسطنطين الملك و من عهد الرسل كما هو مذكور في المقالة اللي جايبها سيادتك 
اما بالنسبة للفظ يوم الشمس 
فنقرا بعض المقتطفات و نربطها ببعض من نفس المقالة 
مع الاخذ بالادلة اعلاة بان يوم الاحد كان يوم الرب من عهد الرسل الاطهار 
ومنذ فجر المسيحية ... و للاسباب المعلنة اعلاة والتي لا يسمح بتجاهلها 
واذا تجاهلتها سوف اعيدها مرة اخري ... لانة لا مجال  للكذبب و التدليس هنا 
اذن فقد عرفنا مغزي تقديس يوم الاحد للاسباب السابقة لقيامة المسيح في ذلك اليوم و لكل الاسباب التي تجاهلها هذا الشخص 
بيتلكك هذا الاخ بهذا المقطع ايضا 
 
ويشير القديس يوستينيوس في خطابه للمؤمنين في أواسط القرن الثاني أن المسيحيين يجتمعون في "يوم الشمس" مستعملاً التعبير الوارد في البيئة الرومانية.


ولكنة نسى انة مكتوب في نفس المقالة الاتي 
اولا ان يوم الاحد تم تقديسة قبل قسطنطين بما ينفي ادعائة الكاذب المدلس 
وتم تقديسة للاسباب اعلاة 
ثانيا 
نقرا من نفس المقالة 
وللأحد مغزى آخر. فكان يسمى لدى الرومان يوم الشمس وبقي أثر ذلك في بعض اللغات العصرية Sunday كما سائر أيام الأسبوع تتسم بأسماء الكواكب الإثنين يوم القمر والثلاثاء يوم المريخ الخ…( Lundi, Mardi, Mercredi…) ونظراً لان المسيح هو الشمس الحقيقية المنيرة اعتبر الأحد يوم المسيح ويوم النور هو يوم الإيمان ويوم الامتلاء من الروح.
فهذا كان يسمى لدي الرومان بيوم الشمس 
كما تقول المقالة الى الان يوم الاحد يسمى sun day 
فهل معنى ذلك ان المسيحيين قدسوا يوم الاحد نظرا لانة يوم الة الشمس كما تقول ؟؟؟ ام نظرا لانة يوم الشمس ؟؟؟؟ ام ماذا ؟
كل المقاطع السابقة تثبت و تؤكد ان يوم الاحد اعتبر يوما مقدسا من قبل زمن  قسطنطين و لانة يوم قيامة السيد الرب يسوع المسيح وهذا هو السبب الاوحد ...... فالمسيحيون قدسوا يوم الاحد  من اول عهد الرسل لانة يوم قيامة السيد الرب ..... اما كلامك المدلس ان السبب الرئيسي في تقديسة لانة كان يوم الشمس فاثبت انت بنفسك زيفة من المقالة اتي احضرتها حضرتك ....... فهذة مجرد مصادفة كما تسمى كل ايام الاسبوع باسماء الكواكب و الشمس و القمر الى الان كاصل روماني لهذا التقويم و ليس لة علاقة بالايمان المسيحي بتاتا ..... 
فذلك كان لغويا و فلكيا 
فهل لو وقع عيد الاضحى و الفطر مثلا يومي الاحد و الاثنين هل اقول بان المسلمين يختفلون بيوم الشمس و القمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


*


----------



## برنابا01 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لدخول العضو في موضوع اخر و هو موضوع الصلب*


----------



## My Rock (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

*اخ برنابا01*
*الموضوع في يوم الاحد رجاءا لا تتهرب لموضوع اخر قبل ما ننهي موضوع الصلب*
*الاخ الحبيب افادا رد عليك رد رائع, يا ريت تحاول تقرأه و تفهمه و لو اقتنعت يبقى بعديها نتحول لموضوع اخر*

*ماشي يا اخي العزيز؟*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## برنابا01 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

ليكون انت مش عارف العنوان  ايش هو 
وانا قلت انفا ليش الاحد مرتبط في بقية الوثنيات 
بس انت كعادتك تحذف ما لا يعجبك او مالا تستطيع الرد عليه


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*



برنابا01 قال:


> ليكون انت مش عارف العنوان ايش هو
> وانا قلت انفا ليش الاحد مرتبط في بقية الوثنيات
> بس انت كعادتك تحذف ما لا يعجبك او مالا تستطيع الرد عليه


 

لا يا عزيزي
ذكرنا لك شبهة شبهة و لم نمنعك ابدا من طرح القادم
الشبهة الحالية على يوم الاحد, و ردينا عليك
يا تتقبل الرد او ناقش فيه قبل ما تهرب لشبهة ثانية
صعب تتعلم النظام شوي؟


----------



## المقدسى (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يوجد علاقة بين المسيحية و الوثنية*

يا أخوة لنجعل الكتاب المقدس هو اللى يرد : " وفى أول الأسبوع أذ كان التلاميذ مجتمعين ليكسروا خبزا خاطبهم بولس وهو مزمع أن يمضى فى الغد و أطال الكلام الى نصف الليل" ( أع7:20)
أول الأسبوع هو يوم الأحد لأن أخر الأسبوع عند اليهود هو يوم السبت ..... 
 وكان التلاميذ منذ العهد الرسولى يجتمعون "لكسر الخبز"  يعنى الأفخارستيا فى أول الأسبوع يعنى يوم الأحد ..... 

كمان تعالى نناقش كلامك عقليا ..... قسطنطين أعتنق المسيحية  صح ...  طيب أعتنق المسيحية يعنى أعترف أن الهة الأوثان مجرد أصنام ..... يعنى أبولو و أرطميس و زيوس و غيره دول كلهم خرافات.......   يعنى لو كان عايز يخلط بين المسيحية و الوثنية كان قال مثلا أن المسيح هو الرب و زيوس ( بقول مثلا) هو ممثله الأعظم ....  مش يلغى كل الألهة الوثنية و قال أيه يبقى على يوم الأحد عطلة رسمية علشان يرضى الوثنيين ......  عبادة الأوثان نفسها أنتهت ..... و الوثنيين عمرهم ما كانوا يرضوا الأ بأعادة عبادة الأوثان مرة أخرى ....  
برضه فيه حاجة غريبة فى كلامك .... انت بتقول أن قسطنطين هو اللى قدس يوم الأحد أرضاء للوثنيين و قبل ما يعتنق المسيحية كان يوم الأحد مش عطلة ....
مش كان بالأولى أن يكون يوم الأحد يوم عطلة أيام ما كان قسطنطين مازال وثنى ؟؟؟ 

فكر فى الكلام اللى بتقوله قبل ماتقوله


----------

